# Craigslist Pays Off For This Opera Lover



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

For two years now I have advertised in the platonic section of Craigslist listing the names of famous singers of my youth in the hope of finding an opera fan who loves the Golden Age of Opera. Finally I got a respondent and we plan to meetup when he comes to town from another city in my state. I'm lucky that my best friend loves opera and that I have the Talk Classical forum as it is a trial meeting knowledgeable friends on the subject of opera.Young opera fans are a dying breed and many of my compatriots of my generation in the gay community who loved opera died in the plague before AZT. I'm glad I kept up the effort for 2 years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> For two years now I have advertised in the platonic section of Craigslist listing the names of famous singers of my youth in the hope of finding an opera fan who loves the Golden Age of Opera. Finally I got a respondent and we plan to meetup when he comes to town from another city in my state. I'm lucky that my best friend loves opera and that I have the Talk Classical forum as it is a trial meeting knowledgeable friends on the subject of opera.Young opera fans are a dying breed and many of my compatriots of my generation in the gay community who loved opera died in the plague before AZT. I'm glad I kept up the effort for 2 years.


Not all of them died, I have a few friends (my age) whom I meet regularly.
Alas not near Seattle


----------

